# Woman adding oil to her car...



## 300 H and H

http://i.imgur.com/gpALGIH.gif

She makes a bit of a mess!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Laugh about it I have seen women trying to pour a quart of oil through the dip stick tube when I worked at a gas station


----------



## Dargo

It doesn't have to be women.  On a chance I bought a JD 4310 (with JD loader, JD 48 backhoe and JD 72" belly mower) with 400 hours on it at an auction on the cheap because it was an absolute MESS with oil leaking out.  With my pen light I didn't see any hole in the transmission or block so I bid an opening bid of $5k.  I thought oh sheet when NOBODY else bid and I bought it for 5k.  Oh well, I figured if nothing else, I could get what I paid for it out of the backhoe alone.

When I got it to my shop and got it all power washed and degreased with the mower, backhoe and loader off of it it looked pretty darn nice.  After doing basic checks, I noticed that I didn't see any bubble in the sight glass for the hydro oil in the back.  I actually figured somebody intentionally over filled it a bit since it was leaking so badly, but it didn't seem to be leaking without running.  So, I started using one of those little hand pumps and began pumping oil out of the hydro fill port.  *Nine and a half gallons later* the oil level was in the middle of the sight glass!! 

I've used it most of the summer to mow since it's an eHydro and I don't have to use my right arm to do anything, therefore it was easier on me to mow with it than one of my ZTR Grasshoppers.  It hasn't leaked a bit since and I'm not so sure the backhoe has ever even been used except when I dug a hole with it to see if it worked (controls are considerably different than I'm used to on my excavator though).  So, we laugh at women, but it was a fella in his 70's who bought this JD new and decided he didn't need to take it back to the dealer for the last service that was done on it before he passed away.  He must have kept buying hydraulic fluid and pouring it in until it wouldn't take any more!


----------



## Dargo

dds said:


> Laugh about it I have seen women trying to pour a quart of oil through the dip stick tube when I worked at a gas station



I had an aunt bring me her car to fix because it was getting hot, smelled terrible and was "Making chocolate milk shakes under neath it".

After a bit of looking and asking her questions and having her show me exactly how she added oil after pulling the dipstick and seeing it need oil I discovered that she put 3 quarts of motor oil in the radiator!  What a mess!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I saw a woman fill up her oil at a gas station then take off.  She didn't make it 5 blocks from the station till the engine blew.  She had filled the oil till it came out of the dipstick hole.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

groomerguyNWO said:


> I saw a woman fill up her oil at a gas station then take off. She didn't make it 5 blocks from the station till the engine blew. She had filled the oil till it came out of the dipstick hole.


 I have seen this too not just women but cab drivers. one of our local cab company's had a cab, it would use a quart of oil every fill up. one day the owner found the leak was an oil filter and fixed it, nobody told any of the other shift's every one kept adding oil with out anybody pulling a dipstick.


----------



## Suni

remembering when being taught how to put oil in my car... pull the dipstick out, and pour the oil down that little hole.

Then everyone wonders why we are nuts.


----------



## Wee Willy

A friend of mine had a leak between the head and the block so he went got a bottle of liquid glass. He poured it in the crankcase and soon enough the engine seized.

 I told him you pour that in the radiator, not the oil.


----------



## Andrei

Nice and funny but once I purchased a small bus from a a man that claimed the brakes are shot and not working because he filled the tank with oil and still not work.
So I gave him a low offer and he accepted it.
He even showed me the tank he filled with brake fluid.
It was the power steering tank.
I added the brake fluid and bleed the lines and no brake problems at all.


----------



## waybomb

Andrei said:


> Nice and funny but once I purchased a small bus from a a man that claimed the brakes are shot and not working because he filled the tank with oil and still not work.
> So I gave him a low offer and he accepted it.
> He even showed me the tank he filled with brake fluid.
> It was the power steering tank.
> I added the brake fluid and bleed the lines and no brake problems at all.



So, you took advantage of somebody else's ignorance, knowing full well what he had done was wrong?

I just knew you were a nice person.


----------



## Wee Willy

waybomb said:


> So, you took advantage of somebody else's ignorance, knowing full well what he had done was wrong?
> 
> I just knew you were a nice person.



I think he got his story backward and my brother made the same mistake. I think he meant that the owner put power steering fluid in the brake master cylinder. The power steering fluid is thicker than brake fluid and the brakes are practically non-existent with it.


----------

